# Mark Beaumont retakes North Coast 500 record



## IaninSheffield (30 Sep 2022)

Blimey!

515 miles
28 hours, 34 minutes
Av speed 18mph
32 200 feet of ascent

Not a bad day's work
https://road.cc/content/news/mark-beaumont-smashes-north-coast-500-record-half-hour-296165


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

What a challenge that was, a good day's work doesn't even begin to describe it.

I think you really need to know this route to appreciate how tough it must have been, despite the figures supplied. I like his description below.

Even when weather is in your favour, there’s no ‘free miles’ on the North Cost 500

No kidding


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2022)

Not just the cycling but battling the present day traffic as well.
I have not been on this road since NC500 got popular tho' I did cycle it often in the past.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

That's amazing!! 

He's a machine all right. 

Bet the pro teams rue the day they missed his talent!


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not just the cycling but battling the present day traffic as well.
> I have not been on this road since NC500 got popular tho' I did cycle it often in the past.



Climbing out of Kishorn saps the strength from my legs just thinking about it.


----------



## Moodyman (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That's amazing!!
> 
> He's a machine all right.
> 
> Bet the pro teams rue the day they missed his talent!



Interesting fact…in one of his books, he says he doesn’t see himself as a cyclist. He just found that he’s very good at it and it be became the base of his adventures / record attempts.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That's amazing!!
> 
> He's a machine all right.
> 
> Bet the pro teams rue the day they missed his talent!



Im a big fan of Marks. I have all his books signed. The Cairo to Cape Jersey signed. But I doubt if he would ever have made a pro cyclist. I cannot think of an Ultra rider who would have. But on the rare occasions a pro dips their toe in the ultra world, they smash it. Im thinking of Lachlan Morton or Robert Mueller who has just won the Trans Pyrenees race. This does not take away from Marks achievements as you have to be in it to win it. What is remarkable is the number of years he has been breaking records


----------



## matticus (7 Oct 2022)

I vaguely recall from Mark's lecture (2019?) that he did dabble in "proper" bike racing, but knew he was nowhere near making the grade. Vaguely.
Mike Hall *definitely* gave it a go. Not sure what level he reached, but he said he'd tried hard enough to know he wouldn't make a living out of it. Hence turning his hand to other cycling-related ventures 

Lachlan Morton is great!


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Im a big fan of Marks. I have all his books signed. The Cairo to Cape Jersey signed. But I doubt if he would ever have made a pro cyclist. I cannot think of an Ultra rider who would have. But on the rare occasions a pro dips their toe in the ultra world, they smash it. Im thinking of Lachlan Morton or Robert Mueller who has just won the Trans Pyrenees race. This does not take away from Marks achievements as you have to be in it to win it. What is remarkable is the number of years he has been breaking records



His stats are outside the norm at 6'3 and 90kg making WVA look like a mountain goat! 

But as a machine to close down the break he would have been phenomenal! But ones lives go in different directions! 

Apparently he hangs out with the track guys for training!!


----------



## Slick (7 Oct 2022)

matticus said:


> I vaguely recall from Mark's lecture (2019?) that he did dabble in "proper" bike racing, but knew he was nowhere near making the grade. Vaguely.
> Mike Hall *definitely* gave it a go. Not sure what level he reached, but he said he'd tried hard enough to know he wouldn't make a living out of it. Hence turning his hand to other cycling-related ventures
> 
> Lachlan Morton is great!



Always nice to see Mike Hall get a mention in any context. I googled him again and went down quite a rabbit hole catching up on his exploits. 

Forever Missed.


----------

